# New Innokin Rda In The Making :)



## Gizmo (10/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

looks like a sporty Spark Plug!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/14)

Looks like something I would buy.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

No idea what it is but looks like a "Need to Have"!


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

That RDA looks quite gorgeous. I wonder when detailed specs will be released, I certainly would be quite interested in it.


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No idea what it is but looks like a "Need to Have"!



@Rob Fisher not sure if you were making a joke, but for those who are out there and are not quite sure what that is, it is a rebuild-able atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Rob Fisher not sure if you were making a joke, but for those who are out there and are not quite sure what that is, it is a rebuild-able atomizer.



It was half joke and half really needing an explanation!


----------

